# Oil Filter Tip



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

That was my plan. I'm changing the oil today. Wish me luck


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I bet that also helps completely drain the oil from everywhere. The other spot that might be worth opening is the dip stick. Leave the stick in but pull it out so it's not seated and sealed. I also suspect your oil will drain faster with the top openings open slightly.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I've always taken the fill cap off of the valve cover.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

obermd said:


> I bet that also helps completely drain the oil from everywhere. The other spot that might be worth opening is the dip stick. Leave the stick in but pull it out so it's not seated and sealed. I also suspect your oil will drain faster with the top openings open slightly.


Boy does it ever drain fast. I had all 3 openings done and it shot out when the bolt came off the pan! 

And to the OP, if you use this method it can be done with no drips whatsoever. I just changed mine and it was the cleanest change I've ever done. Just used a paper towel to wrap around the filter as I pulled it out and no drips at all anywhere (except of course underneath when the bolt came off lol)
Definitely much better than an underbody filter! You'd have to be a total dummy to screw up this oil and filter change.


----------

